# Plum wood



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

My neighbor has a dead plum tree standing in his yard and said he's share it if I help take it down. What does plum taste like on meat and how big should we make our splits?


----------



## cwalk (Mar 30, 2013)

Im wanting to knw thTht question too cause I recently aquired some plum. I'm excited but rain is keeping me from doin a test run


----------



## cwalk (Mar 30, 2013)

Im wanting to knw thTht question too cause I recently aquired some plum. I'm excited but rain is keeping me from doin a test run


----------



## flash (Mar 30, 2013)

Mild wood, slightly sweet, woodsy flavor. Probably best on chicken and fish.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 30, 2013)

Use about beer can size splits.  I agree with Flash on usage!

Bill


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never used all sticks before so I decided to give it a try this summer. What I was able to get my hands on was hickory and cherry splits and my question is how would you guys run this? Mostly cherry with a piece of hickory every other hour or does it matter?


----------



## nfluencial (Mar 30, 2013)

That is quite the haul!


----------

